# Shout out to all that attended the West Bend meet....Thanks!



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Feb 25, 2013)

It was a great time. Lots of old cool stuff was swapping hands and cash was flowing! Seemed like everyone was having a good time! Special thanks to Mother Nature for Clearing the way for a great sunn filled day!


----------



## Greg M. (Feb 25, 2013)

*Great time...*

Thanks Jeff for hosting this show.
Always a good time. 

Greg M.


----------



## frankster41 (Feb 25, 2013)

*Good Show*

He Jeffro,
The show was agood one. Alot of good stuff there.
frankster41


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Feb 25, 2013)

*West bend swap meet*

It was great to see all the collectors and their stash.
Again, many thanks to jeff olsen.
Wes


----------



## 55tbird (Feb 26, 2013)

*Thanks Jeff!!*

Another great show Jeff! Sold alot and picked up some key parts. It was great to see alot of CABE members and talk shop.  Mike


----------



## Balloontyre (Feb 26, 2013)

*Large turnout*

Great swap, lots of dusty treasures and good deals. Even sold a pile of goodies.
Thank Jeff.


----------



## pedal4416 (Feb 26, 2013)

Thank you Jeff, I had a great time, sold some stuff, and bought some great items!


----------



## willswares1220 (Feb 26, 2013)

Great show as usual Jeff! 
It seems to be growing every year. I stood back a few times just to view all the action and the fun everyone was having! Lots of items changed hands that day and to me it's just enjoyable being around other bicycle enthusiasts and to see the interesting items they bring to sell. A truly nice group of guys & gals!!!!
Steve


----------

